# Where do you get your sandpaper?



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Sheets, hook and loop disks, belts, shop rolls...I use alot (OK, my joinery is not the greatest). I can have a good pile of spent abrasive material at the end of the day, especially if I am doing turning work. I do a shop clean up and think to myself "Well, there went $10+ worth of sandpaper" in one day. It adds up, a decent sander may cost $100, but it will last years...$100 worth of paper can go in 2 weeks. 

I would say abrasives are one of my most per/day expenses. I heat with wood, lights/electric are cheap for my small shop. Overhead and insurance are nill.

Cheap is not the best, I have went that route and been frustrated. I am talking quality for a decent price.

Any online resources you guys use?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I buy my abrasives from Grizzly. I have one about 35 miles from me though so i just drop in and pick it up.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I get my hook and Loop from Online Industrial Supply, about 25¢ a piece.

http://onlineindustrialsupply.com/hook-and-loop-paper-discs.html



I get my sanding belts from Ballew Saw & Tool Inc.

http://ballewsaw.com/VENDORS/Alliance/alliancemain.htm


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

How did you find Ballew Saw and Tool? I go to that place all the time and drool over the tools they have in there. They are a great company and started out sharpening saw blades.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> How did you find Ballew Saw and Tool? I go to that place all the time and drool over the tools they have in there. They are a great company and started out sharpening saw blades.


 
I was just pushing my search engine around with sandpaper in the search field and I got this page: http://ballewsaw.com/default.htm, I call it the "motherload" because of the links that are within it. Gave me a good, inexpensive source for my belts on my 6" x 108" oscillating sander. I tried Mirka for my H&L sanding discs but found a better price. I was also looking for the "Silver" aluminum oxide coating. I find that this gives a much better finish with less swirl marks. It however, does not last as long as some of the other papers. But it saves time and frustration in the long run because of less re-sanding after a stain coat has gone on and swirl marks mar your finish.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for the link Leo. I can't believe that I had never found them before...:huh: :huh: :huh:


----------



## banhsee_z71 (Jun 6, 2007)

Leo G said:


> I get my sanding belts from Ballew Saw & Tool Inc.
> 
> http://ballewsaw.com/VENDORS/Alliance/alliancemain.htm


Just wanted to update that Ballew is working on a new site. They don't have everything on the new site that is on the old site yet, but what they do have is the same price with cheaper shipping. They finally started using UPS pricing and offering more shipping choices.

New link:
http://www.ballewsawandtool.com/shop/alliance-abrasives.html


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

banhsee_z71 said:


> Just wanted to update that Ballew is working on a new site. They don't have everything on the new site that is on the old site yet, but what they do have is the same price with cheaper shipping. They finally started using UPS pricing and offering more shipping choices.
> 
> New link:
> http://www.ballewsawandtool.com/shop/alliance-abrasives.html


Thanks, I updated my favorite places with the new link. The old one still seems to be working right now.


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

You might also try Woodworker's Supply - www.woodworker.com - for your abrasive needs. Their abrasive arm is called A&H Supply and their abrasive line is very good. They also carry Regis in sanding discs--they have it all: belts, discs, drums, flatpper discs and wheels, pads, rolls sheets, sleeves, and spiral bands. Check them out.

Nancy


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Looked up the 6 x 108 sanding belts, almost double the price.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I have never done the math but I think my 5" 8 hole Bosch pads work out to about 0.20 cents each.

I have used Klingspor for several years for my _Scary Sharp_ setup and love their paper so i am not as concerned about pinching pennies. Still, I think their prices are competitive but check for yourself.

*Klingspor's Woodworking Shop*


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I have a whole crapload from the Furniture place I worked at.............. :whistling2:


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

Leo G said:


> Looked up the 6 x 108 sanding belts, almost double the price.


Maybe they are double the quality, too.:glare: 

Nancy (134 days)


----------



## nailgunner7 (Jun 1, 2007)

Darren,
I think Texastimbers hit the nail on the head, Klingspor is probably the best bang for the buck. I've used them for the last two years and really like that I can get 1200 grit for my finish sanding and buffing.

On another avenue, Rockler is now selling some kind of metal disk that has been laser cut to be used as sandpaper. I haven't used them yet but for the $10.00 variety pak, I may have to satisfy my curiosity.

Scott A. Mordecki / Nailgunner7
http://fallentimber.mysite.com


----------



## Abrasive Dan (Jun 13, 2007)

Webb Abrasives will send you free samples (yes yes, it's true. I work for them) :tt2:


----------

